# EMS Jobs in NY



## JumperDown (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey I'm a Basic in NY and I have a year of 911 experience thru Volly and Internship at one of my local hospitals. I'm currently waiting on FDNY EMS and my # is 639. I would like to hop on a private or even a 911 EMS company. Any suggestions ? Anywhere in the 5 boroughs.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 2, 2012)

North Shore, nice equipment, new trucks, good pay, good bennies, and good training.


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 2, 2012)

citizensoldierny said:


> North Shore, nice equipment, new trucks, good pay, good bennies, and good training.




North Shore as in LIJ ? or is there a North Shore Private Co. ?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 2, 2012)

NSLIJ, NY Presbyterian, have the nicest equipment and highest pay.

Outside of that.

Bronx Lebanon
Mount Sinai 
Jamaica
Lenox Hill (now a division of NSLIJ)
St. Luke's Roosevelt
Montifiore
New York Hospital Queens.


The list is pretty long. Every one of them pays higher than FDNY, but your benefits and workplace are usually less desirable.



I have been giving out the following piece of advice for a couple years now and not one person has followed it to date.

Paramedic classes are starting up VERY soon all over. Get in one.
Your list number is not low. It will take longer than the paramedic class to be hired.

If you are a paramedic the hiring process is around 6 months depending on timing because the list is so much smaller and they want medics more than EMTs.

Also, as a paramedic you can be hired as an EMT or medic, whichever comes first. If hired as an EMT, you simply wait 3 months to be updated to medic.

Dont be as foolish as the rest of these kids who come time for advice. Sitting around waiting for a phone call or letter does you no good. Make yourself more marketable.


Also, all those who have come my way in the past, are still sitting around waiting.


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 2, 2012)

citizensoldierny said:


> North Shore, nice equipment, new trucks, good pay, good bennies, and good training.





NYMedic828 said:


> NSLIJ, NY Presbyterian, have the nicest equipment and highest pay.
> 
> Outside of that.
> 
> ...



Thank You for the advice .. i love it .. I know Montefiore is part of the Transcare co 911 system and so is Mt. Sinai 

But dont get me wrong Ive tried but of course I wont give up. I took more FEMA courses and Ive got to revamp my resume. But I was just wondering where I can go to get more experience.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 2, 2012)

JumperDown said:


> Thank You for the advice .. i love it .. I know Montefiore is part of the Transcare co 911 system and so is Mt. Sinai
> 
> But dont get me wrong Ive tried but of course I wont give up. I took more FEMA courses and Ive got to revamp my resume. But I was just wondering where I can go to get more experience.



As I said, not a thing on this earth will boost your resume or chances of hiring in EMS more than moving to medic.

You will make the $10,000 back in your first year on the street. EMT pay for FDNY = $34,000. Base medic pay = $44,000.

Math is pretty simple...


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> As I said, not a thing on this earth will boost your resume or chances of hiring in EMS more than moving to medic.
> 
> You will make the $10,000 back in your first year on the street. EMT pay for FDNY = $34,000. Base medic pay = $44,000.
> 
> Math is pretty simple...



Truth. Any MEDIC courses you recommend ? 
I know there is Methodist and LaGuardia CC & BMCC who has Paramedic courses which give you an Associate degree aswell. Any others ?


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 2, 2012)

Also which is good about going Medic is that I can get my experience in the Private companies for the meantime which isnt a bad idea at all !


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 2, 2012)

JumperDown said:


> Truth. Any MEDIC courses you recommend ?
> I know there is Methodist and LaGuardia CC & BMCC who has Paramedic courses which give you an Associate degree aswell. Any others ?



I'd go to St. johns cost is $10,000


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I'd go to St. johns cost is $10,000



Really ? I honestly didnt even know St. John had a course. I'm looking it up now. Thanks


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 2, 2012)

Is being Nationally Registered worth it as a Basic ? because I was going to start doing it


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 2, 2012)

JumperDown said:


> Is being Nationally Registered worth it as a Basic ? because I was going to start doing it



Can't hurt you, but in NY where we don't currently recognize NR, it's meaningless.


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Can't hurt you, but in NY where we don't currently recognize NR, it's meaningless.



Thats true. But I heard that NYS might require everyone to be NR after the year 2013. It might of been a rumor but thats what I heard


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 2, 2012)

If you're on the island there's Nassau fire and police academy if you're a Nassau resident, Stony Brook university and Suffolk county community college and I heard NSLIJ  will be running a paramedic school again. Stony Brook starts in 2 weeks or so , so you would be looking at next year for that program. Cheaper than most, at $7500 and no pre-reqs besides EMT-B.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2012)

JumperDown said:


> Is being Nationally Registered worth it as a Basic ? because I was going to start doing it



In NYS specifically I can't comment but if you want to have any mobility and options to move it is. It's not hard to maintain once you've gotten it and many states will recognize your NREMT for initial certification and not require you to do any testing to get certified in their state. Some states require NREMT for initial certification.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 2, 2012)

Work for UMDNJ in Newark?


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 3, 2012)

firecoins said:


> Work for UMDNJ in Newark?



i would love to work for UMDNJ.
but all attempts made were failures


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 3, 2012)

citizensoldierny said:


> If you're on the island there's Nassau fire and police academy if you're a Nassau resident, Stony Brook university and Suffolk county community college and I heard NSLIJ  will be running a paramedic school again. Stony Brook starts in 2 weeks or so , so you would be looking at next year for that program. Cheaper than most, at $7500 and no pre-reqs besides EMT-B.



not bad.. worth a shot looking into for sure . thank youu


----------

